# Pricing Question for a Used Delta DJ-20



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi All,

New to the forum and somewhat new to woodworking.

I've been scavenging CL for quality tools and came accross a used Delta DJ-20 Jointer.

The owner is asking $1,000 for it, and has offered to include a moving dolly (w/ locking wheels) at the asking price.

Wanted to get input from fellow forum members to see if the asking price is reasonable. These don't come up often, but I missed two other DJ-20s last year, one being sold by a NASA engineer for $800, and another sold by a woodshop for $750.

Now, I don't know if the others two sold DJ-20s happen to be "scores"/"super deals", but I'm just trying to get an idea for what a fair price would be for a used Delta DJ-20.

My understanding is that Grizzly makes a near clone that one could purchase brand new for about a $1,000.

Any thoughts/input would be much apprecaite it 

D


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I found a DJ-20 in the $1200 range, and reminded the seller about the new Grizzly. I think I paid $575, but it is a good tool and probably worth much more. In the end I didn't have to pay shipping, or mess with assembly / degreasing.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I got mine for $550 ten years ago but had to camp out at an auction all day to do so. It's a good machine and since it's fairly common, you can buy aftermarket Byrd heads if desired (stock knives work just fine). With shipping and tax, you're looking at $1,500 or more for a new Grizzly and the Delta is probably a better tool. Grizzly is okay and I use some of their tools but they all have finicky little issues that the older American machines don't have. I'd take a DJ-20 over a Grizzly any day - especially if it saved $500.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Pintodeluxe,

I wish my seller was that understanding. If I told him to I can get a new Grizzly for that price, then he will simply tell me to go get a new Grizzly.

He is pretty firm on his price. Again, I had/have no intentions of substantially low balling the seller - I'm happy to pay what is fair.

It's just that with two local sales in the $750-$800 range, and now seeing the post above for two addtional sales in the $550 - $575 range, it just makes me think that, at $1,000, it is substantially over priced.

Out of respect, don't want to haggle the seller too much, but I hope he would come down in price a bit.

The only reason why I have not walked away is because there are not may used 8" jointers that show up for sale in my neck of woods.

D


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> The only reason why I have not walked away is because there are not may used 8" jointers that show up for sale in my neck of woods.
> - dhar


What is "your neck of the woods"? I hear this comment all the time, only to find out that the person making it usually is in a really good location for used equipment and just doesn't do their due diligence. The good deals rarely last very long, so you need to be ready to jump when they do come along so you can be first in line to get to it. For every deal that you may stumble on, there could have been dozens that came and went without you even noticing.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Well mine was a steal at $550 and if you want a steal, you'll have to wait for years. I've never seen another jointer of similar quality going for the same price. I was just fortunate that there weren't many bidders interested in the machine at the time and it sounded terrible when turned on due to a loose pulley rubbing the cabinet. I just installed a new key and set screw and fixed that right up.

Most of my tools are obtained at dirt cheap prices because I don't always wait until I need a tool to make a purchase. Usually I anticipate what I need then keep an eye out for bargains. That's why I've got an idle $1,500 Altendorf slider in the shop and won't be able to use it until 3-phase is installed later this year.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the thing: if you want it and are willing to pay the price, then it's worth it….doesn't much matter what anyone else thinks. If he's priced above your market, it will be there in 2 weeks and he may come down; if not he'll sell it and you can wait for the next one. Yes, I think $1000 is very high for a DJ 20, but if I wanted that jointer, I would pay it. Life is too short to fret over it.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

A DJ-20 was between $1500-$1700 when new 15 or so years ago.

In very good condition, $1000 isn't bad, but I'd try to get it for around $800.


----------



## TheGreatJon (Jan 9, 2015)

The dj20 is supposed to be a great jointer, but I'd be hesitant to pay anywhere near a grand for a used 8" jointer. I've never watched craigslist for them but I've seen a number at auctions and I've never seen one go for more than $600, while the cheapest I've seen was just under $300, I think.

Is there a reason you like the dj20 specifically? There are a lot of great jointers out there and some great deals to be found.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 7, 2007)

It's a better deal than this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-8-Jointer-Model-DJ-20-1-Phase-/331429838953?hash=item4d2ac20069:g:SvEAAOSw7ThUoYej

And this one: http://baltimore.craigslist.org/tls/5325314042.html

I have a DJ20 and really like it. If the saw you're looking at is in good shape I wouldn't be afraid to pay a grand for it. What other jointer are you going to buy for that amount and be happier with?


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Brad,

I'm just outside of DC. I've actually setup alters on my local CL for anytime a "jointer" or a "joiner" is listed. I don't have an immediate need for the tool, so I have been patient with my search. That being said, I've been looking for at least eights months. But you are probably right, many may have come and gone without me knowing.

TheGreatJon - I'm not married to a DJ-20. I'm just on the market for a good used 8" jointer. This will be my first jointer. I've read through multiple forums seeking advice on which jointer to buy, I noticed that most people recommend holding off (if that is an option) for a good 8" jointer (as oppose to a 6" jointer). The DJ-20 seeing to have positive reviews. As mentioned above, since I don't have an immediate need, I don't mind waiting (and saving up for one).

Fred - I agree with you as well. Life is too short to fret over it. However, I am in need of other tools as well and would like to limit my purchase price to whatever is market. Not even looking to "score" - just simply paying a fair market price.

Thanks,
D


----------



## teejk02 (Apr 27, 2015)

> The only reason why I have not walked away is because there are not may used 8" jointers that show up for sale in my neck of woods.
> - dhar
> 
> What is "your neck of the woods"? I hear this comment all the time, only to find out that the person making it usually is in a really good location for used equipment and just doesn t do their due diligence. The good deals rarely last very long, so you need to be ready to jump when they do come along so you can be first in line to get to it. For every deal that you may stumble on, there could have been dozens that came and went without you even noticing.
> ...


In "my neck of the woods", we have a lot of Amish woodworkers always on the lookout for used equipment and willing to pay more than a fair price…dunno how they find them but they do. Bargains are indeed hard to come by.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a thought on the "neck of the woods"...

People all over the Interwebs, and before that, Usenet, will tell you how you should be able to get a killer, awesomely clean, American cabinet saw for $400, or some other absolute steal on some other machine, and you're not looking hard enough if you can't find the same. I'm sure they can tell you what Powerball numbers you should have played last night, too…

My neck of the woods is Southern New England, right between NYC and Boston, and I've been buying woodworking machines for over 20 years, and I have never seen one of those unicorn machines. I'd still be waiting for some of them, and have never been able to use it. ;^) I'll bet the DC burbs are similar, as both of our areas haven't been manufacturing centers for a lot longer than some other locales.

A personal story: Four years ago, I sold the General 3HP 650 I purchased new in 2000, as I purchased a SawStop ICS. The 650, bought new for ~ $1700, sold for $1700… In *thirty minutes* to the first response I got on Craigslist. It was out of the shop hours later.

I had similar experiences selling a 5 year old Jet contractor saw back in 2000, as well as with a 10' enclosed cargo trailer, my 6" Rigid jointer, a small band saw, a Jet dust collector, and my benchtop Delta drill press. It's not unusual to see good condition, single phase, PM66's or Unisaws going for $1200, to even $1500+, and they sell quickly. There's even a cabinet shop that refurbs older machines found further away, and they fly off his Craigslist ads. All of the cheap stuff I've seen in all that time is either thrashed, rusty, missing parts, 3ph, or all of the above… By personal choice, I want to work wood, not rebuild machines.

All that said, I personally have a DJ-20, and in my area would be comfortable paying $750-800 for a nice used example, but would really have to think about what else I had seen come and go. Extra sets of sharp knives, delivery and setup, a mobile base, knife setting jigs, dust hoods, etc… may sweeten the deal a bit. Even here, if he's stuck on $1000, I'd probably leave my number and $800 offer and walk away.

I really like the DJ-20's accuracy, super easy maintenance adjustability, and the speed and ease that the lever allows me to change depth of cut up and down. I've had mine for ~ 12-13 years and would buy it again in a heartbeat. There's not much to go wrong with a jointer, if you can get good results from a face and edge jointing test run, it'll probably outlast you.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

I paid $1300 for my DJ 20 a little over ten years ago. I still wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## lumberjuniorvarsity (Dec 13, 2015)

I appreciated Oggie's viewpoint, which doesn't seem to fit a lot of what I read here regarding pricing, or what I see in "my neck of the woods".

I'm in Colorado Springs, so I can see stuff local and in Denver. Right now there are 3 DJ-20s on CL.

This one for $1000 (post 3 days old)
https://cosprings.craigslist.org/tls/5393116774.html

This one for $1200 (on since Nov 27th)
https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5322045031.html

And this newcomer at $1395
https://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5395961472.html

I've seen a couple at $800 in the past couple months, but they went quickly.

Just another data point.


----------



## Alan72 (Oct 31, 2012)

When ever I sell my tools to upgrade to a new one I figure 50-60% of what I paid for it. People now adays want you to pay full price for a used tool, it makes me laugh looking on CL and seeing used machines for brand new prices. I would look at the Grizzly it's not much more and you have a brand new machine and you know it's not been abused. $800.00 would be the most I would pay for it.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

New Grizzly tools in my experience require as much tuning, assembly and cleanup work as many used machines. It's normal to spend a day getting one operational. They're serviceable but I'd never consider them equal to many of the vintage machines.

That's not always the case but it's something people need to consider before making a purchase decision.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I paid 700$ for a used jet 8". I'd happily pay an extra 300$ for a di-20. Actually, the guy I bought mine from bought a di-20. For 1000$.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Regional used machine inventory varies and these
days driving a few hours adds more fuel cost 
than it used to. The machine is a good workhorse
and probably holds its alignment better than the
more cantilevered style of jointer but for hobby
shop use a more common-style jointer with
cantilevered beds works just as well once set
up. If you are new to jointers, the machine is 
generally set-and-forget in my experience. Once
I get the depth of cut where it can handle most 
of my work without bogging down or demanding
a lot of shallow passes I just leave it… somewhere
around 3/32" in general I think, which works ok
for both edge jointing and face jointing if the
knives aren't too dull.

I'd say a DJ-20 is an $800 machine but in Los Angeles
I can find a used cantilevered Taiwan jointer for
$300-$400 pretty easily so the extra for the DJ-20
is an extravagance, imo. Still, it could be the last
jointer you'll want and it's a good-looking machine
you'll probably feel good about having invested in.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

*I appreciated Oggie's viewpoint, which doesn't seem to fit a lot of what I read here regarding pricing, or what I see in "my neck of the woods".*

Wow! Even higher! That's exactly what I'm talking about, completely opposite of the lowball deals you hear online, so I appreciate the local info…

I paid $995 for my made in Brazil example in 2002-ish, brand new! A local dealer had the last two non-X5 examples in the northeast and was blowing them out as "the old model". I even know the guy who bought the other one.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Agree with all the comments above.

Considering 8" jointers don't show up frequenly on my local craigslist, I've bumped up my offer to $875 That in my opinion, is now above market. Waiting to see what the seller says.

The seller added that the jointer will include "heavy duty mobile base"-> not the one specifically desined for the DJ-20. An aftermarket mover's dolly with locking wheels. He has also offered to include the original "push blocks"

I'm still puzzled why the seller is so firm on his price . The machine as been listed for over 2-months and is still available. I'm sure there are other prospective buyers that may agree with my opinion on the price.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> I m still puzzled why the seller is so firm on his price . The machine as been listed for over 2-months and is still available. I m sure there are other prospective buyers that may agree with my opinion on the price.
> 
> - dhar


Agree. He seems to be a slow learner, or doesn't really care if he sells it. Anyone wanting to seriously sell something would have realized they were overpriced within 2 months.


----------



## Eliarch (Jan 11, 2016)

Long time lurker here, made an account just to reply to you.

Go north! If you're up for traveling an hour or two and the toll to cross the bay, look on Philly's list. I find the prices up there run the gambit from low to exorbitant. There is a dj-20 up for $800 listed along with a unisaw for $600. I'm way down in SW VA and picked up a old delta 37-301 for $300 while up there visiting my folks. The deals are out there, you just might have to go a bit outside your neck of the woods to get them. (disclaimer, I picked up the delta to restore then use… I'll be in 500 or so including gas when it's done)


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Eliarch - thanks for that info. I'll definitely expand my search area.

Just out of curiosity, for those that have bought large used jointers, how are you typically transporting them? I have access to a Toyota Sequoia (large SUV) and a 4Runner (mid-size SUV).

I can rent a pickup truck as well. But is the better to detach the jointer from its base to transport?

Thanks,
D


----------



## Eliarch (Jan 11, 2016)

D,

Pick up truck is the easiest by far. I'd take it off the base and put them both on the bed of the truck for a couple of reasons.

1. lower center of gravity than keeping the machine upright.
2. easier to move as two parts than 1
3. its usually 2-4 bolts and the belt, so it's pretty easy.
4. less tress on the jointer. odds are you're going to pick it up by the table at some point, better to do it without the weight of the base/motor.

The length is going to be a problem on the smaller suvs.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Might have missed a good deal. Went to see a DJ-20 locally yesterday.

I had promised the buyer that I would check it out first, and if I liked it, I would puchase and arrange for a pickup at a later date.

Being my first jointer purchase, I decided to look through the forums here to get an understanding of what one needs to be aware of when buying a used jointer. Key suggestions were the beds have to be flat and the fence has to be able to hold 90. Thus, I decided to take a straight edge + feeler guage + square with me.

The machine was loaded on to a truck - which was some kind of a mobile workshop. The guy said he only used the jointer twice and had purchased it from another woodworker.

When he turned on the machine, there was a brief cluncking sound until it caught full speed. There was a slight vibration on the table when I put my hand on the surface, but that may have to do it being loaded onto a truck.

Using feeler guage, I tested for flatness. I found the infeed table to have slight convex in the middle of 0.003" and and outfeed table with a slight convex of 0.005". I then checked the fence. I found there to be a slight twist in the fence (minimal). When the fence was 90 to the outfeed table, it was NOT quite 90 to the infeed table.

I found the seller to be not helpful at all. He was looking at his machine as if it was the first time he used something like it. He had no idea of how to adjust the fence or anything and seemed irritated when I was asking him to show me its features.

After checking out the jointer, I requested if he will give me time to check my findings with what is acceptable tolerance and then get back to him. He responded that: "bargain hunters and stickler don't go together" and added that I have " caviar taste and Walmart budget". FYI - I had offered $800 for the machine.

When I got home, I looked up what Delta guarantees as maximum tolerance and it turn out the DJ-20 is guaranteed variance of no more than 0.008". Good news - the subjuct jointer was well within the tolreance limits.

So I mailed the guy asked if he can quickly check for me what the cluncking sound was when he first turned on the jointer and he basically told me to F-off 

I share all that just in case others may be interested in potentially buying the machine. The seller won't likely deal with me again - which is perfectly fine by me. I just thought my findings above might be helpful if others want to check it out. At least you know the tables are reasonably flat.

Lastly, in my defence , I don't think there was anything particularly wrong my taking a straight edge and combination square to test it out. In addition to the that, it was dark outside, the machine was located on the corner of the truck's bed, I had to inspect with my iphone flashlight, and the seller was doing little to showcase the machine for me.

Sigh - the search continues.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Just a comment about the clunking sound, it just may have been as loose or worn belts. Of course, it might be something else just as well, but mine will clunk a little on shut down and it's the belts…never worried about it.


----------



## dhar (Apr 28, 2015)

Fred - it very well could be. It went away once the jointer caught speed. Which leads me to believe the jointer is in good shape.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Grizzly made a clone of the DJ-20 called the 490. Users of that machine complained of a loud belt slap noise on startup. Due to the motor not having a soft start feature, it apparently caused the belt to violently slap the metal base every time it was turned on.

My DJ-20 has a 110v soft start motor, and I don't experience any belt slap.

Good luck in your tool search.


----------

